# decent mook at a decent price



## tenzen (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm sure you have all heard it a thousand times but... I'm gonna buy my first mook. I want a good one at a reasonable price. Would like a freestanding one but not sure of the difference in reaction to one that was mounted. Also its gotta be wood not looking for plastic or pvc or foam or any other thing they make jongs out of. I saw a steel jong once. anyway I'm in america so I would like one from here to cut down on shipping costs. I also would like to get it fairly quick. Not have to wait for it for months. Or even a month really. But I would like to get a little feedback from people experienced on this subject. Thanks


----------



## Vajramusti (Feb 5, 2011)

tenzen said:


> I'm sure you have all heard it a thousand times but... I'm gonna buy my first mook. I want a good one at a reasonable price. Would like a freestanding one but not sure of the difference in reaction to one that was mounted. Also its gotta be wood not looking for plastic or pvc or foam or any other thing they make jongs out of. I saw a steel jong once. anyway I'm in america so I would like one from here to cut down on shipping costs. I also would like to get it fairly quick. Not have to wait for it for months. Or even a month really. But I would like to get a little feedback from people experienced on this subject. Thanks


----------------------------------------------------------
little-raven.com 

<*curtgeorge*@wowway.com>


Carina at Little Raven makes superb dummies- she is top of the line in her craft- but she 
in fairly good demand. She can custom make various kinds of dummies and martial arts 
equipment. She is a top level wing chun instructor also in Pima county(Tucson)

Curt also makes various kinds of dummies.

Advice:Think about what you want and contact them. A dummy is a long run investment- don't go for junk if you are serious about wing chun.

joy chaudhuri


----------



## BlueVino (Feb 6, 2011)

These guys have what I think is an above average selection:
http://www.annihilationgear.com/training/dummies.html


----------



## tenzen (Feb 6, 2011)

Annihilation gear is one of the companies I was looking into. They do have a nice selection and I do like the double legged dummy. Thanx for the help guys. Ill be getting the dummy when my taxes come back, ill keep u all informed on what I finally get and if I figure it out I might post some pics.


----------



## knight2000 (Feb 7, 2011)

Check out ShaolinHouse.com


----------



## geezer (Feb 7, 2011)

tenzen said:


> Annihilation gear is one of the companies I was looking into. They do have a nice selection and I do like the double legged dummy. Thanx for the help guys. Ill be getting the dummy when my taxes come back, ill keep u all informed on what I finally get and if I figure it out I might post some pics.



I took a look at that. I can't see the advantage of the second leg. It certainly wouldn't help with the movements and form as I train them, in fact, I can't think of anything it would really add except to increase the price. Help me out here. What's the appeal?


----------



## mook jong man (Feb 7, 2011)

geezer said:


> I took a look at that. I can't see the advantage of the second leg. It certainly wouldn't help with the movements and form as I train them, in fact, I can't think of anything it would really add except to increase the price. Help me out here. What's the appeal?


 
Probably just a marketing ploy to make them seem unique and set them apart from other dummy manufacturers , in other words a bit of modern wank.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 8, 2011)

Tenzen,

Not sure where you live but surprisingly one always seems to pop up on craigslist every few months in PHX. Its a way to get a good wooden dummy for less of a price or at least no shipping.

Just an idea.


----------



## Chuanfa (Feb 9, 2011)

Best dummies you can get are from Everything Wing Chun.  http://www.everythingwingchun.com/select-a-dummy-solid-body-jongs-s/169.htm

This is where I got mine and of all the dummies Ive ever used, its still the best and my most preferred.


----------



## Domino (Feb 10, 2011)

mook jong man said:


> Probably just a marketing ploy to make them seem unique and set them apart from other dummy manufacturers , in other words a bit of modern wank.


 
Man that made me laugh !!


----------



## Domino (Feb 10, 2011)

Also, everything wing chun are reviewing their suppliers for now.


----------



## geezer (Feb 21, 2011)

geezer said:


> I took a look at that. I can't see the advantage of the second leg. It certainly wouldn't help with the movements and form as I train them, in fact, I can't think of anything it would really add except to increase the price. Help me out here. What's the appeal?



OK, here's the deal on that second leg. It's a Pak Mei (White Eyebrow) Dummy. Check this out: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3Mc1Kv1mGY&feature=related


----------



## Nabakatsu (Feb 21, 2011)

That was a fun little form, he could probably breathed once or twice though


----------



## caesjong (Feb 28, 2011)

checkout my jong

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=df8JvDG2Ods

made a few and this one is posted on CL Philly.

thanks


----------

